# Did any of you have a VBAC?



## m0mmyCool

My doctor told me I can have a VBAC if I choose to. He said that the risk for uterine rupture is 1%. I'm still kinda scared though, what if I end up being that 1%! My babies will only be about 17 months apart. I would really love to have a natural birth and would like to hear from those of you who had a VBAC.


----------



## lousielou

Me! I had an


----------



## lousielou

oops - baby on my knee, typing with one hand! :lol:

I was saying I had an HBAC in water. One of the best experiences of my life! :cloud9: Will write more when I've put my son down!!


----------



## patch2006uk

I had a c-section with my LO, and I would like another some day so I did some reading and apparently the risk of rupture after a c-section is the same risk as a first time mom having the cord prolapse. I wasn't overly worried about cord prolapse last time, as it seemed quite unlikely, so hopefully that'll put my mind at risk if/when my time comes again! 

Some doctors are very anti VBAC, but as I understand it, it's still less risky than a repeat c-section for a 'normal' pregnancy :)


----------



## m0mmyCool

Did your doctor take a look at your scar before you made the decision to have a VBAC? Because my doctor didn't, he said there was no need. I'm kinda worried about that.

And how many months after your c-section did you have your VBAC?

I'm so excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## Samantha675

Not yet, give me a good 20 weeks. ;)


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

YOUR RISK IS THE SAME for a VBAC with one C-section as it is for your first vaginal delivery 1%. My recommendation is that if you choose to have a VBAC to do it naturally (no drugs) Drugs can inhibit progress and can compromise your changes for a successful VBAC. I was a doula for a VBAC recently and it was fairly intense but she did it successfully and it was a great triumph. I personally think that if it's possible to do a VBAC that you should. They have proven it's better for baby and better for you in future pregnancies. (Get more and more dangerous every C-section you have.) And a 1 year and a half is ok. (preferably 2 years) But the one I recently was a doula for was only 11 months apart. And since (I'm assuming) you didn't have an emergency C-section you tend to heal faster.


----------



## m0mmyCool

I actually did have an emergency c-section due to fetal stress. Does that increase the risk of uterine rupture? My scar is horizontal and just above my pubic bone. It healed well without any infections and I've never had problems with it during my pregnancy.


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

No uterine rupture is not increase with a emergency C - section and if the doctor is confident then it means they did a good job on the surgery. And being this far along I wouldn't have much worry. If you feel like you can do it.. Then do it. :) It really does have it's benefits. Recovery is SO much faster. And fetal distress can sometimes be caused just by the position that your in. Baby sometimes doesn't like certain positions. My sister had to labor and birth on her side because everytime she moved the baby's heart rate would go down. Try to get an experience doula who knows these things and she can help and aid in the situations that get sticky. "fetal distress" is the most miss diagnosed reason for C - section except "fail to progress" of course they don't want the baby to get really distressed but the baby's heart rate dropping is common and most times normal. Good luck to you in this journey and I hope you get a successful VBAC.


----------



## x__amour

I am SO determined to have a VBAC with my next LO. :D
Good luck to you, m0mmyCool! :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

hi there, I had an EMCS with dd2 but went on to have a lovely natural VBAC with dd2. 
I never really got much detail about rupture etc when pregnant so honestly put it out of my mind. 
Did have a presentation scan to ensure dd2 wasn't breech though (as was the case with dd1 being undiagnoised)


----------



## cait

This is my first baby but my sister had a vbac with epidural, and friend had a vbac with gas and air. Both of them were roughly 2 years after birth - sister had C due to failure to progress, friend was emergency C first time round (fetal distress i think). 
Good luck hope you get yours xo


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

cait said:


> This is my first baby but my sister had a vbac with epidural, and friend had a vbac with gas and air. Both of them were roughly 2 years after birth - sister had C due to failure to progress, friend was emergency C first time round (fetal distress i think).
> Good luck hope you get yours xo

Good example of what I stated before... Women who have VBAC with drugs often end in another C-section. With either fail to progess or fetal distress. But don't let it scare you to change your choice make the best decision for your baby. Good luck again. :)


----------



## chuck

I had a VBAC (planned HBAC) with babies ending up 17 months apart.

Not a single problem.

Pop into Home and Natural Birthing...there's a thread there all about VBAC info and support, loads to read.

To put it bluntly...VBAC is better for you and baby in many ways that a Planned or EMCS .

The risk of UR is very small, there a re bigger risks in EVERY vaginal birth like cord prolapse.

You are as likely to achive VABC as you are to give birth vaginally as a 1st time mum around 75-80%.



Dont be scared, let what you went through last time make you stronger.


----------



## hotmamax3

Unfortunately here in Southern Oregon (USA), doctors and hospitals don't "allow" VBACs. My 2nd child was born via planned c-section- my first had shoulder distocia and wasn't breathing after her birth. I was planning a repeat C for my 3rd, but he had other plans. After only 3 hours of labor, my doc encouraged me to push, to get him out faster. He said the reason they don't do VBACs was because of risk of uterine rupture, and obviously my uterus was doing okay:haha:. We discussed a planned C for this time, too, due to policy, but he said, and I quote, "I won't be mad at you if you say you don't want one". But I thought I didn't have a choice? Grrrrr:wacko:. I'm just hoping for another all-natural, drug free, super quick delivery.:shrug:


----------



## 7th_heaven

if you are really concerned about rupture, learn about it. the risks are really really low- but knowing that may not help your mind get over the fear of one.
ruptures tend to happen a certain way- i'd suggest going drug free bc i have heard that the pain of a rupture isn't like ctx. it is contant and doesn't come in waves. also i think your bp will drop. (ETA- that URs aren't immediately catastrophic- if you have adequate care and attention, your cp will be on top of it). knowing these things, and making sure your cp knows them is a step to becoming more comfortable with taking on the minimal risk of UR.

that being said- an elective c-section is just a scheduled uterine rupture. it is more controled and the outcome tends to be better but still, recovery sucks, especially when you have a toddler needing love and a scar needing healing.

educate yourself- and make the choice.


----------



## chuck

It's worth remembering that the statistics for UR (round 1%) do not differentiate between catastrophic rupture (part of baby entering the abdominal cavity through the uterus - very dangerous for mother and baby) which is incredibly rare and the more usual stretching or slight parting of the scar internally resulting in maternal pain bleeding and some fetal distress.

UR does not always = death/hysterectomy/panic/alien chest burster style happenings.

..as much as you OB may try and tell you it is.


----------



## missjaime

i was told i was all good to go for a vbac at 36 weeks then on sat my baby was too high so i had a c section booked for today. 

just before the put the IV drip in i said please i know its only been 3 days but please check and see if i can still go for a natural 

they checked and sure enough he has dropped and they gave me a sweep and sent me home. if i havent gone into labour by thursday night i am to met my midwife at the hospital for assessment and to have my waters broken at 730 in the morning 

so theres stil hope for me


----------



## chuck

Why are they pushing you to have your baby early?

You aren't over due till past 42 weeks and even then you're perfectly safe to have expectant management post dates hun. YOu don't have to have AROM as you'll then be on their timetable to go into labour.

Glad you've avoided a repeat CS!


----------



## NewDawn00

Hi

3 weeks ago I have a home birth after having 3 c-sections. 

There are risks as with any birth as it's always unpredictable. But c-section carries it's own risks too especially if you've had a previous c-section.

Read as much as you can! If I can help in any way or you would like to know more then please just ask me. You can also pm me if you want.

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## 7th_heaven

36 week cs! i am SO glad you avoided it! you were so smart to question the dr.
here in america the acog(american college of ob and gyn) has now cracked down on unnecessary cs and indux prior to 39 weeks. they have found since they started this ban that nb's headed to the nicu have decreased. 
let your baby bake. i know the impatience of meeting him will be hard- you've already waited for SO long- ttc and all, but he will be healthier for it. and there is something beautiful to letting baby pick his bday:)


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

I totally agree


----------



## Samantha675

7th_heaven said:


> 36 week cs! i am SO glad you avoided it! you were so smart to question the dr.
> here in america the acog(american college of ob and gyn) has now cracked down on unnecessary cs and indux prior to 39 weeks. they have found since they started this ban that nb's headed to the nicu have decreased.
> let your baby bake. i know the impatience of meeting him will be hard- you've already waited for SO long- ttc and all, but he will be healthier for it. and there is something beautiful to letting baby pick his bday:)

I just read that article on the NPR, and its a big step in the right direction in giving women more power over their birth. :happydance:


----------



## m0mmyCool

Glad to see only positive responses on this thread! It seems like every positive story or video I came across on the net always has some person saying their(or someone they know) uterus ruptured during a VBAC and telling everyone its not worth the risk. Thanks for all the support and good info. I feel better about it.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm gutted I will have to have a c section and unable to have a vbac but wanted to wish you all luck with your deliveries. Policies seem to vary greatly from country to country and I hope you all get the deliveries you want. Interesting stats about the incidence of uterine rupture, I wasn't aware it was so low! Interesting thread :flower:


----------



## 7th_heaven

my uterus has been through two labors after a cs and hasn't exploded:)
it's also holding a 21 weeker just fine:)
i'm hoping for another vbac. we'll see.
you'll do fine.
here is a onesie i made for my first vbac babe
https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn128/elizabeth_arendale/Picture026-2.jpg


----------



## 7th_heaven

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> I'm gutted I will have to have a c section and unable to have a vbac but wanted to wish you all luck with your deliveries. Policies seem to vary greatly from country to country and I hope you all get the deliveries you want. Interesting stats about the incidence of uterine rupture, I wasn't aware it was so low! Interesting thread :flower:

rapid healing to you. sorry you are up against a system- ugh! that sucks.:cry:
i am stepping into a more activist role bc of all the crappy red tape- i want my daughters to have choices in birth options when it's their time.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Good on you 7thheaven - keep up the good work x


----------



## Samantha675

m0mmyCool said:


> Glad to see only positive responses on this thread! It seems like every positive story or video I came across on the net always has some person saying their(or someone they know) uterus ruptured during a VBAC and telling everyone its not worth the risk. Thanks for all the support and good info. I feel better about it.

My dental hygienist had a rupture, and when I said, that was really rare, she said I know, and my doctor said so as well. Then went on to wish me luck at my VBAC! She was wonderful and supportive, and in no way tried to put me off my plans. Like her, I have done my research. 

The thing is, LIFE IS FULL OF RISK. That is just how it is, but when you make an informed choice, you have to take into account the risk. A repeat c-section has risk, but that doesn't seem to be brought up as much.


----------



## Frankie

My LO was breech so I had a C Section hoping for a VBAC this time


----------

